# Anyone had success from non-medicated FET????



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Giries, about to start our thrid round and have decided to have FET the naturl way ( cons said i should) any success stories out there ? i know its only a 50% thaw rate with blasites but any info would be great. saw cons today and going ahead now with teh planned implantation being the end of next week !!!!! aargh !!!!!

please advise xxx daisy xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya, ive just had natural FET and both embies survived thaw bless 'em and i got a BFP last tues! still cant believe its happened to ME and still in shock and scared, but am just gobsmacked really! it was so nice not having any drugs and i just had pregnacare and omega (comes together in the pack) and ate 5-7 fruit and veg a day. 

its very early days for me but i have got a yes and its my first yes in 3 years since my miscarriage so its very welcome  

best of luck hunny


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Daisy

Just wanted to let you know that I'm an unmedicated FET success story, my friend now has 1 year old twins from an unmedicated FET and another friends has just given birth after an unmedicated FET, so it does work.  Have to say that even though I'm quite big I STILL can't quite believe it.

Very best of luck  

xx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the positive stories... im just hoping it will be third time lucky for me xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm another natural FET story  

Good luck


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

daisy, just wanted to wish you luck   

hoping it will be 3rd time lucky for me too - this is my first FET after 2 failed fresh IVFs and its great doing it natural.  i have been in for a scan, and will have my transfer this saturday (triggered last night). we have five 2day embies on ice and will hopefully transfer two if they survive the thaw.

Good luck to you!!!    
julie


----------



## dawn28 (Nov 29, 2006)

Good luck daisy with the fet!

I have to say I've done both cycles,medicated and natural fet. The one that gave me my bfp was from natural fet. I was much more relaxed and its much easier on your body. I also had accupunture with helped with thicking my linning. I am not coming up to 38 weeks pg. I'm still in shock! Fet really does work tho. You stay postive.


XXX Love dawn XXXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

julieSA - good luck for saturday, good luck for that nerve wracking call saturday morning hope your embies are big and strong and get snuggled straight in!! best thing is to TRY and carry on as normal and busy yourself till test day


----------



## julieSA (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks avon queen... transfer went well yesterday - my previous 2 transfers were really uncomfortable, but i didn't feel a single thing yesterday. we had 2 embies put back - unfortunately they had to thaw all five, and three didn't make it.  so we transferred 1 grade1 4cell embie and 1 grade 1 2cell embie.  keeping my fingers crossed this time.  i was a bit upset that three didn't make it as i would have liked to have got another FET out of my frozen lot but its the way it is so, so be it. not sure of my chances but hopefully the 2cell embie can catch up and i suppose at least its where it belongs right now.


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

just wanted to tell you i had my last Tx attempt in may, it was my first ever FET but my 7th attempt, and we decieded to have a natural attempt as have used so many drugs over the past few years, and i am now over 11 weeks pregant with twins     
hope all goes well
kim xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Good luck to all thoes who are having a natural fet - had mine concelled today as body not doing what it should - not a happy bunny at the mo !!!

daisy x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

daisy may


sorry to hear that hunny   they will know now what they need to do, whens your next appointment?


----------

